# New jersey Vape Expo - Wake up call - advocacy



## DoubleD (22/7/15)

I need to sleep so I cant add much of a comment but I will say that I agree with Phil's thoughts in all aspects.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (22/7/15)

DoubleD said:


> I need to sleep so I cant add much of a comment but I will say that I agree with Phil's thoughts in all aspects.



This is what we're up against ! Smacks of political subterfuge and misinformation. Quite simply the politicians have plans to make us pay for the "privilege to vape".They see a money spigot that's yet to be tapped.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (22/7/15)

DoubleD said:


> I need to sleep so I cant add much of a comment but I will say that I agree with Phil's thoughts in all aspects.



People need to check this post out. Between the ineptitude of the sponsors of this event and political agenda opposing the vapeing community , we are facing a battle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (22/7/15)

Look, i think in all honesty there needs to be a middle ground. Some regulation, and yes, some taxation, not crazy taxation, just a little.


----------



## kev mac (22/7/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Look, i think in all honesty there needs to be a middle ground. Some regulation, and yes, some taxation, not crazy taxation, just a little.


You're probably right but when so much $$is at stake and people have agendas ,common sense and honesty are off the table.imo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (22/7/15)

kev mac said:


> You're probably right but when so much $$is at stake and people have agendas ,common sense and honesty are off the table.imo




It's sad.

In a lot of ways I'm freer in my 3rd world dictatorship which has been characterised with mass corruption, violence, intimidation and the rest of it, than a person living in America. I can go and vape in a supermarket and no-one will bat an eyelid (for the record, i only did that once, to test peoples reactions). I'm fully aware that, that is a seriously douchey thing to do.

But even in a broader sense than just vaping. I don't have no NSA checking me out, and if they do, lol who cares, i live in the middle of nowhere 

The biggest thing is this, and SA sort of has it to an extent, but its really strong in North America. Policemen and women, will openly talk down to you, in a way thats seriously disrespectful, not dissimilar from the way school bullies will talk to smaller wimpier kids. That just does not happen here. If treated with respect cops here will happily return it, and everything is kind of pleasant. My experiences with Police over there, made me feel like I was always a few mm away from being arrested or tackled.

I was traveling on a Zimbabwean passport at the time, and they profiled me, and wanted their dogs to sniff me and all. "Hey you!, go over there *Points with the tip of one of those collapsable beating sticks* Now!"

To be fair, the Netherlands was worse for that than the states. 2 wet behind the ears 18 year old cops there pointed their guns at me and my dad while their dogs sniffed us.

I was 14 at the time


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (22/7/15)

Ok, that sounds kinda scary when its put like that. Its an awesome place, but there are some unbalanced aspects to it. 

Having the same dude as president for 30+ years is pretty unbalanced, so Zim isn't some utopia


----------



## kev mac (23/7/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Ok, that sounds kinda scary when its put like that. Its an awesome place, but there are some unbalanced aspects to it.
> 
> Having the same dude as president for 30+ years is pretty unbalanced, so Zim isn't some utopia


It's the same all over, our leaders give us the illusion of freedom and you could probably interchange them and it'd be the same.I get tired here in the U.S.A.of the rah rah when our founding fathers' are spinning like lathes.Still we can keep our minds free.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

